# Astrid van der Staaij 06.12. gegen 08:22 Uhr HSE24



## qqqq12 (6 Dez. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jmd. das von HSE24 mit Astrid van der Staaij gesehen?
Wenn ja bitte posten - Klasse Ansicht gewesen :WOW:

vielen Dank vorab!!!

Gruß


----------



## sachsen paule (6 Dez. 2012)

kann man doch bei hse24 direkt runterladen, video ansehen, rechtsklick, runterladen, fertisch


----------



## qqqq12 (6 Dez. 2012)

Ja du bist ja mein Held schlechthin - wenn man nichts beitragen kann einfach mal Fresse halten, damit jmd. was produktives posten kann. Schon mal die Qualität gecheckt? Da kannst du genauso gut Radio hören.
@ allen anderen: Hat jmd. das in HQ? Wäre echt genial, Danke vorab für einen nützlichen Beitrag!


----------



## qqqq12 (7 Dez. 2012)

wirklich keiner?


----------

